# Bachmann Trains



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

I have a small table top short line designed to run two locomotives (HO scale, standard DC). I am searching for a small switcher loco to support the industries along the spurs. I like the SW1 and the GE 70 tonner. I like the GE because I can buy it painted without lettering. 
I had a Bachmann (n scale) locomotive before and was not satisfied at all because of the cheap quality of it. It was extremely loud and it wouldn't run at low speeds very well at all.
It comes it DCC equipped, I wonder if it would perform greater on a DCC layout instead of a DC only layout? Final question: Is this brand of locomotive any good? I don't want to have to send it back and waste shipping.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I have a small table top short line designed to run two locomotives (HO scale, standard DC). I am searching for a small switcher loco to support the industries along the spurs. I like the SW1 and the GE 70 tonner. I like the GE because I can buy it painted without lettering.
> I had a Bachmann (n scale) locomotive before and was not satisfied at all because of the cheap quality of it. It was extremely loud and it wouldn't run at low speeds very well at all.
> It comes it DCC equipped, I wonder if it would perform greater on a DCC layout instead of a DC only layout? Final question: Is this brand of locomotive any good? I don't want to have to send it back and waste shipping.


Bachmann's offerings these days are pretty good, and I wouldn't let that keep me from buying one.

If you're dC, though, I would look for one labelled "DCC Ready", not "DCC on-Board". While many DCC locos will perform acceptable on DC track, some won't. I also have to say that Bachmann decoders are not the best, and it's probably better to install your own anyway.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I have the Walthers SW1 and that's pretty good but my Bachmann S4 is my favourite, great runner. My advice would be to get with the 21st century and get DCC. You can then tailor the running to suit your needs, but remember not all decoders are equal and as CTVRR says fit your own choice. If you need fine slow running buy a Lenz or ESU, a little more but really excellent.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I recently purchased a Bachmann DCC on board loco. It hummed really loud at low speeds so I swapped the decoder for a digitrax one. Way better now. In other words, with a sample size of 1, Bachmann decoders are terrible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I have two of the Bachmann GE 70 ton switchers. I run them
as a consist. I did find it necessary to add weight to them and with that they are good pullers. Mine are DCC. I have never
had any trouble with any of my Bachmann locos.

There is an opening in the bottom of each 70 tonner
truck. Possibly to make lube easy. However, it picks up
"plant' debris from the track. I put a piece of tape over it
to avoid gear jams.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i don't know about the diesel ones, but i have a few steamers from bachmann, both regular and geared steam, and am quite satisfied with them .. one climax [dcc/snd] stopped moving when quite new, but was repaired at no cost, and now is fine .. most are about three years old now..


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

deedub35 said:


> I recently purchased a Bachmann DCC on board loco. It hummed really loud at low speeds so I swapped the decoder for a digitrax one. Way better now. In other words, with a sample size of 1, Bachmann decoders are terrible.


Add 3 more to that. We had a 3 pack to outfit my son's locos when he got his first DCC system (a Bachmann EZ Command Dynamis system). One didn't work out of the package, and the other two buzzed like a swarm of angry hornets. It also proved impossible to jack the starting voltage up high enough to get acceptable slow speed running. Ripped 'em both out and replaced with better ones.

Dynamis system proved disappointing, too, but that's another story. My son now uses an MRC Prodigy Express2.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

Well thanks to all the replies. It is enough to keep me away from Bachmann.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Well thanks to all the replies. It is enough to keep me away from Bachmann.


That's your prerogative but it seems the responses you have are down on the decoders, not the actual engines. Throwing the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a Bachmann diesel GP38-2 Canadian Pacific road number 3126. The detail on the loco is great. Once the decoder was changed it runs great. I got the loco at a good price and the decoder was 20 bucks. I'm happy with it. Don't "throw out the baby".


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah...what "deedub35" and "The New Guy" said..don't throw the baby out with the bathwater. The vast majority of the Bachmann locos I have bought ran perfectly well straight out of the box...the odd one that didn't just needed some tweaking and it was good to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2015)

My layout is just standard DC.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Since you're DC only, you don't have to worry about decoders. I'd say go with a Bachmann if you want...the posts so far seem to agree that they run well.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I have 2 Bachmann G-Scale locomotives, one is a Porter 0-4-0 Saddle Tanker, and I think it's DCC equipped. I've never really used DCC so sadly I can't vouch for how good the DCC is, but I do dislike the headlight- It's not secured properly, it's a big headlight that sticks on the top of the front and it's just attached with some kind of glue. It's already gotten knocked off twice already, I had to use Epoxy to put it back on. It's great otherwise, it runs smoothly and quietly. As for HO scale, I don't really have much to say. I'm not sure if I have any of the new Bachmann HO ones with DCC and all, probably the newest I have are an HO Scale James, a Conrail train, and a Lilly Belle, I haven't noticed anything bad about them.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Well thanks to all the replies. It is enough to keep me away from Bachmann.


Yeah, that wasn't the takeaway. 

The locos themselves are great. It's the decoders that stink. I have never purchased a Bachmann DCC-Onboard model, so I don't know what they use for decoders, or whether it is easily swapped out.

It's your choice, but for myself, I would unhesitatingly purchase a DCC-Ready Bachmann unit if it fit my needs.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I have several Bachmann locomotives. I was transitioning from DC to DCC. They ran nicely on DC. They run nicely on DCC. For purists, the decoders do buzz a bit, but I don't mind. There is a drop in replacement decoder that I have heard makes them run without the buzz and with better control at low speeds.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

DavefromMD said:


> I have several Bachmann locomotives. I was transitioning from DC to DCC. They ran nicely on DC. They run nicely on DCC. For purists, the decoders do buzz a bit, but I don't mind. There is a drop in replacement decoder that I have heard makes them run without the buzz and with better control at low speeds.


Actually I have bought more Bachmann DCC equipped locos that did not buzz than did.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

DavefromMD said:


> I have several Bachmann locomotives. I was transitioning from DC to DCC. They ran nicely on DC. They run nicely on DCC. For purists, the decoders do buzz a bit, but I don't mind. There is a drop in replacement decoder that I have heard makes them run without the buzz and with better control at low speeds.


Thing is, I might not have mined the buzz, except that the non-Bachmann decoder didn't do it, which really made the buzzing stand out.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Genetk44 said:


> Actually I have bought more Bachmann DCC equipped locos that did not buzz than did.


So maybe I just have lousy luck? That would be about par for the course...


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> So maybe I just have lousy luck? That would be about par for the course...


Or maybe I have just had really good luck....my latest aquisition, a HO sound-equipped S2 buzzed like a really pi**ed-off hornet....lots of tweaking got it quietened down but compared to my Mogul and RS3s ( all Bachmann) its still noisy....s**t happens but I still think Bachmann are good value for the money.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

One dealer that I frequent does a lot of repair and retrofitting, I was there lately and he was showing me some Bachmann motors he had been working with.
A couple of them had several filter caps soldered on, all he said about it was that he'd been having trouble with them on DCC.
I'm guessing he was trying to overcome the buzzing.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I picked up a Bachmann 70 ton switcher (also painted and unlettered) about a year ago. It performs very well (I am also a DC operator) but is a bit noisy. I can live with the noise because it does run so well.

For CTValleyRR, I picked up a Bachmann Alco switcher with DCC and sound even though I am a DC operator. Not at all interested in DCC or sound, but it was painted for the Milwaukee Road so I went for it. It is an excellent running locomotive and would recommend it to anyone. Check it out in action in the video below, "Switching in Churchill.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Excellent work, Chet.:appl:


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Chet said:


> I picked up a Bachmann 70 ton switcher (also painted and unlettered) about a year ago. It performs very well (I am also a DC operator) but is a bit noisy. I can live with the noise because it does run so well.
> 
> For CTValleyRR, I picked up a Bachmann Alco switcher with DCC and sound even though I am a DC operator. Not at all interested in DCC or sound, but it was painted for the Milwaukee Road so I went for it. It is an excellent running locomotive and would recommend it to anyone. Check it out in action in the video below, "Switching in Churchill.


I'm thinking thats the Alco S4 if I'm not mistaken, noth the Bachmann S4 and S4as well as the RS3 are all excellent runners for the most part.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That is a Bachmann Alco S-4 and it is an excellent running locomotive. Running DC only, I have no control of the sound. All sound is apparently pre programmed. 

Here is another video of a Bachmann Mogul. Again, no control of the sound, but unfortunately, it is a wimp once it hits a grade. The two passenger cars are almost pushing the limit of the little locomotive. My son found it on line and gave it to me as a gift. He has no idea of what DCC is all about but I appreciate the gesture. 






I have never been a fan of Bachmann going back over 30 years ago from their offerings in N scale and then HO scale when I tore out my N scale layout. In recent years they have really gotten their poop in a group and have been putting out some nice locomotives. Guess they had to because of the competition. Unfortunately for me, being a DC operator, most everything is DCC equipped that I am interested in and will have to pass on them in the future as DCC equipped locomotives are a bit more expensive.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I picked up one of those Moguls new a few years ago at my local hobby shop for $119.00.....totally an impulse buy since the price was so good. Got it home,put it on my tiny DCC layout and was so impressed by both the sound and slow-running qualities of it that I turned around,went straight back to the shop and bought 2 more. Now they are two or three times the price I paid...which makes them overpriced in my opinion. Although I see that MB Klien has them for $129.00 which is darn good.

If you get the chance, watch the Clint Eastwood movie Joe Kidd.....towards the end the loco sitting on the siding that Eastwood drives into the saloon...it sounds exactly the same as the Bachmann one when its sitting still idleing.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

There are no hobby shops at all close to me in Montana and MB Klein is probably the first place to get model railroad supplies, but I have come across a few good buys on Amazon. That's where my son found the Mogul. I have seen Bachmann locomotives and others for sale there. I have picked up some Kadee freight cars at very reasonable prices as well as Classic Metal Works HO scale vehicles.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Chet said:


> There are no hobby shops at all close to me in Montana and MB Klein is probably the first place to get model railroad supplies, but I have come across a few good buys on Amazon. That's where my son found the Mogul. I have seen Bachmann locomotives and others for sale there. I have picked up some Kadee freight cars at very reasonable prices as well as Classic Metal Works HO scale vehicles.


About the Moguls pulling capacity...I have heard that it is a bit weak on grades...fortunately for me neither my club or home layouts have any.....it was able to pull this 12 car train around the club layout quite happily no problem.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

The little Mogul can do decent on level track. I have used it as a yard switcher along with pulling short passenger trains. Where the trouble does come is that where th etrain leaves th eyard, there is a 2% grade and it is lucky to pull 4 cars and a caboose up the grade. Coming out of my hidden staging track, the grade is close to 3%. 

I still like the little critter. I also have a Bachmann GE 45 ton switcher and like to watch the side rod going. I use it mainly in a yard or sometimes to pull a couple of gondolas out of a scrap yard and up a grade. Another great Bachmann offering. They sure have stepped out of the stone ages.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Chet said:


> The little Mogul can do decent on level track. I have used it as a yard switcher along with pulling short passenger trains. Where the trouble does come is that where th etrain leaves th eyard, there is a 2% grade and it is lucky to pull 4 cars and a caboose up the grade. Coming out of my hidden staging track, the grade is close to 3%.
> 
> I still like the little critter. I also have a Bachmann GE 45 ton switcher and like to watch the side rod going. I use it mainly in a yard or sometimes to pull a couple of gondolas out of a scrap yard and up a grade. Another great Bachmann offering. They sure have stepped out of the stone ages.


Chet...if you get a chance to lay your hands on a Bachmann sound-RS3 for a good price try to grab it...great loco


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

This may sound strange to some people, but I have ENUFF locomotives. Years back when I started my layout, around 30 years ago, Athearn locomotives were probably the best bang for the buck, but they did need a bit of work. The old sintered iron wheels were replaced with nickle silver wheels, the trucks were hard wired to the motors, and eventually the motors were replaced with NWSL can motors. They still run as good as anything on the marker. All were custom painted for my freelance railroad. 

Then Atlas came out with their line of Alco locomotives, RS1's, RS3's, RdS4/5's and RS11's. I picked up one undecorated RS3 just to see how it ran. SO SWEET. It was the Kato drive ones. I quickly ordered a dozen assorted Alco locomotives and custom painted them all for my railroad. All of them still run like a Swiss watch. Not in need of any more Alco's. 










These are just some of them. My freelance railroad does connect to both the Northern Pacific and the Milwaukee Road and when I see one, like the S-4, I would pick them up. I do store all of my locomotives and rolling stock on the layout, with the exception of a few brass locomotives which are too large for my 90' turntables. 

I am almost out of room. I do have some hidden staging tracks which I use for inbound and outbound trains and the tracks are starting to get crowded. NO MORE LOCOMOTIVES.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Chet said:


> This may sound strange to some people, but I have ENUFF locomotives. Years back when I started my layout, around 30 years ago, Athearn locomotives were probably the best bang for the buck, but they did need a bit of work. The old sintered iron wheels were replaced with nickle silver wheels, the trucks were hard wired to the motors, and eventually the motors were replaced with NWSL can motors. They still run as good as anything on the marker. All were custom painted for my freelance railroad.
> 
> Then Atlas came out with their line of Alco locomotives, RS1's, RS3's, RdS4/5's and RS11's. I picked up one undecorated RS3 just to see how it ran. SO SWEET. It was the Kato drive ones. I quickly ordered a dozen assorted Alco locomotives and custom painted them all for my railroad. All of them still run like a Swiss watch. Not in need of any more Alco's.
> 
> ...



Point taken


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I know I'm repeating this from another thread and section, but hopefully this will give needed info to others looking at Bachmann locos. 


Quote:
Originally Posted by Fire21 View Post
Update on the N-scale 4-6-0 of mine. After the first couple times I picked it up, the axles and contractors on the tender's rear truck kept falling out. It did it to me again yesterday, so I got on the Bachmann forum, and so far one guy has replied who had the same problem. He bought a new truck and says everything now is good. I'm gonna see if I can get Bachmann to send me a new truck under warranty.

Here's hoping! 


*UPDATE 7/12/16*
I sent an email to Bachmann yesterday asking if they would replace the truck. Today was an answer that yes, they will be sending a new one. Before lunch I got another email stating that it has been shipped.

Thank you, Bachmann, that's great service!!


----------

